# Tula primers?



## Grenadier (Aug 24, 2010)

Has any of y'all who reload your own ammo, used Tula primers?  

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&prodID=TLKVB45&lsrc=NZ&src=BE560

I'm about to stock up on some components, but was curious about these.


----------

